# Turning a standard LCD monitor into touchscreen with a $5 wall-mounted sensor



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Researchers at the University of Washingtons aptly named Ubiquitous Computing Lab can turn any LCD monitor in your house into a touchscreen, with nothing more than a $5 sensor that plugs into the wall and some clever software.


Here


----------

